# what do you get if you cross



## r5_gt-turbo (May 12, 2007)

a blizzard corn with an amel motley stripe. thanks for any help recieved


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

50% amel het charcoal, het motley
50% amel het charcoal, het stripe


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so they cant be all het motley and stripe can they?? thats not possible is it?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> so they cant be all het motley and stripe can they?? thats not possible is it?


 
I just went on the predictor for that one:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think thats right though


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i think thats right though


 
yeah, i reckon so, its always good, by putting a stripe motley to a stripe, you could clean up half the babies to full stripes:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

and the rest would be a mix of motleys, motleys striped and cubed in theory


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

well im puting my motley to a het stripe next year, just to try out the hets in my hypo and that hurricane motley, may as well, theres nothing else big enough to breed to either with any better results:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i got that trio of amel male and 2 female miamis, all cubed het lavender
i was going to breed them next year, but i have since found that i could get lav stripes from the breeding.
i have a normal adult male het lav stripe, i also have an amel stripe yearling male also het lav that will breed next year... so i could get lav stripes het amel.. nice


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i need to top up the stripes in my collection


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah me too.. they seem to be very rare, and so much more money too.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i reckon for me it'll be a creamsicle stripe first, i'll wait for my butter:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm not gonna buy a butter i dont think.
of all the snake i thinking about from hamm, none are stripes i dont think


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

they are not right at the top of my list, but they are on there, moneys jsut too steep on them at the moment, when it drops, then i'll consider


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, just checked.. i lie, there is a pair of significant stripes on there... just not for me..


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, just checked.. i lie, there is a pair of significant stripes on there... just not for me..


 
lavender bloodreds stripes?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no no, christ you think i'm selling my house ? lol..
no, they are not for me... for someone on here, naming no names at all :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tell another lie dude lol.. sorry, yeah i am getting some stripes... well pending availabiltity anyway.. 2 pairs in all


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bloodred? ah actually i remember now its candy canes right?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no they are motleys.. and i am not 100% getting them yet as they are about to hatch... might be pushing the time a bit


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> no they are motleys.. and i am not 100% getting them yet as they are about to hatch... might be pushing the time a bit


ah right, i couldn't remember if they were motleys or stripes

so how about lavender or hypo lavender?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no not getting any of those, certainly not stripes, although i was quite impressed with the price of the hypo lavender stripes


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

hmmm bit stumped now, not lavenders not bloodreds, not butters, surely not ambers:lol2:, so what could they be?

are we talking amel based?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i didnt say not bloodreds, i just said not lavender bloodreds :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ah, so were talking bloodred, or hypo bloodred stripes then? please say normal bloodred:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

blood stripes, might not have them, but we'll see


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

not hypo then:no1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

are they going to be het amel and cinder too:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no, might behets for hypo blood stripe


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I just got a thing for the darker bloods, but i assume it'll still be slightly hypo cause of the stripe factor


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there is only 2 stripes on the bloods.. so should be very red


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sounds nice, ive only ever seen one pic of a bloodred stripe:lol2:


have you ever seen a pie-sided bloodred at hamm?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no, not sure if they are in europe yet


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Im not sure of what i think of them yet:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well we'll see, i'm sure i can give themaway if i dont like them


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well we'll see, i'm sure i can give themaway if i dont like them


 
Im talking about the pie-sided bloods, i know what i think of bloodred stripes i LOVE em:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah right lol.. silly money
the ones i want are the lava bloods.. stunning


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> ah right lol.. silly money
> the ones i want are the lava bloods.. stunning


not seen those either:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there is only one on the planet.. that might have something to do with it lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ah, yeah that one, my tastes are more common, i like the amel z's there more of them about:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, about 5 lol..
i like them, but i cant even get hets at the moment.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, about 5 lol..
> i like them, but i cant even get hets at the moment.


what het amel, het cinder or just het cinders?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

normal het amel and cinder i would take.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I think toyah's het cinders is the nearest ive personally heard of in the uk so far


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

what amel het cinders?
she actually has cinder itself, i have some hets for hypo cinder, but i'd much prefer the amel z


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

just sent rich an email.. see if he has any stashed away he will let go...


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> what amel het cinders?
> she actually has cinder itself, i have some hets for hypo cinder, but i'd much prefer the amel z


oh sorry yeah, i forgot about that:lol2:, someone on here had het cinder, im sure(not amel though)


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> just sent rich an email.. see if he has any stashed away he will let go...


bet they are a pretty penny


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well if they are similar to what i paid for the hypo c hets then i;d pay it..
i have got stuff from him before that he didnt have on his sales list.. he must have some


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

now they would be worth seeing


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well IF i manage to talk him out of a pair, then we will have a 3 year wait anyway lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

so you dont fancy talking him out of an actual pair then?:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

mate i just bought a new car lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> mate i just bought a new car lol


i should think it would be more than that wouldn't it?:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you reckon?? 5.5K thats 11,000 dollars.. no surely not lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> you reckon?? 5.5K thats 11,000 dollars.. no surely not lol


yeah but how many in existence? did you say 5? and a pair of those must be pricey surely?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i would think there are a few about.. rich made them, and sold hets, there are people in the states having their 1st ones this year, its safe to presume rich has been producing them for 2/3 years already..
i would think 2k would do it, but i wouldnt go there lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

no, i'll wait another few years then:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, i'll invest and then u'll take advantage lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> 50% amel het charcoal, het motley
> 50% amel het charcoal, het stripe


No guarantee of that at all.

"Motley Stripe" does not necessarily mean het motley het stripe.

A "ribbon/zipper" motley can be homozygous motley, too - you get striped-looking motley patterns with homozygous motley, and you can get completely "typical" motley patterns with motley het stripe.

The only thing you can say is that you get amel het charcoal which are probably het for motley.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

but you cant have a corn het for stripe AND motley at the same time though can you?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> No guarantee of that at all.
> 
> "Motley Stripe" does not necessarily mean het motley het stripe.
> 
> ...


 
yeah, i just went off the predictor for this one, cause i wasn't sure which way the stripe/motley would swing:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> but you cant have a corn het for stripe AND motley at the same time though can you?


Of course you can.

Het motley het stripe looks visually motley, because motley is dominant to stripe, but recessive to normal.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its a bit of a nightmare, and i dont actually like the mix of motley and stripe, i think its very messy, one or the other for m.e.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> its a bit of a nightmare, and i dont actually like the mix of motley and stripe, i think its very messy, one or the other for m.e.


Yup, same here. Though I want a motley-based Sunglow, I wouldn't be crossing it into my het stripe lines. Much rather have stripes who are stripes and motleys who are homozygous motley... even if I might CHOOSE to keep the Q-tipped or Ribbon motleys


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i qould quite like to see an actual sunglow motley, i just turned down an adult male from the US for 100$ i think, by the time i got it here it would have cost about 100 quid i suppose.. but i guess i thought i'd just end up with an amel motley


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i qould quite like to see an actual sunglow motley, i just turned down an adult male from the US for 100$ i think, by the time i got it here it would have cost about 100 quid i suppose.. but i guess i thought i'd just end up with an amel motley


Isn't my baby sunglow motley dude?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats the problem... i would say yes, but most would tell you that all amel motleys have no white.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

so, its just a matter of seeing how bright shes going to be? or just no way of confirming?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont know really, i think its a case of saying 'so and so bred it' then it is.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

funnily enough thats who it was bred by, "so and so" from the us:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i ment in general though lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:, just playing dude:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i dont know really, i think its a case of saying 'so and so bred it' then it is.


Nah.

If it's an amel and it has no dorsal white and preferably has a VERY rich overall colour - deep oranges and reds - then it's a sunglow, whether Rich Zuchowski bred it or Joe Bloggs down the road. 

Most Amel motleys fit into this sort of qualification on the 'no white' front... but some of them don't fit the more subjective "rich intense colour" side of things.

Just like most Amel Stripes fit - but some are "better" Sunglow Stripes than others.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know lol, i think most of them will be in the US anyway.


----------

